# Lump after injecting HGH, dosage correct?



## LDBM (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all

I'm hoping you can give me some advice or enlighten me on your experiences. Previously I've used a Norditropin pen and injected 0.4mg (worked out against my bodyweight) into my stomach each day without any problems. I've recently switched (last week) to Kefei and have dosed it as 5iu every other day as recommended by my source. Does this dosage sound correct?

When I used it yesterday (into my stomach as before) I found that I had a lump under the skin. I massaged it over a few hours but it's still there today and a little sore. Can anybody shed any light on this and is all ok?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Why has this member been negged after 1 post?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

LDBM said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm hoping you can give me some advice or enlighten me on your experiences. Previously I've used a Norditropin pen and injected 0.4mg (worked out against my bodyweight) into my stomach each day without any problems. I've recently switched (last week) to Kefei and have dosed it as 5iu every other day as recommended by my source. Does this dosage sound correct?
> 
> ...


I've only ever done .2ml into the stomach fat, but i know some people do get lumps which subside so i would say it's probably nothing to worry about. If it's still there in a few days then maybe report back.

Can anyone validate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lumps are not uncommon .


----------



## LDBM (Sep 3, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I've only ever done .2ml into the stomach fat, but i know some people do get lumps which subside so i would say it's probably nothing to worry about. If it's still there in a few days then maybe report back.
> 
> Can anyone validate?


Thanks for the quick response. It's still there at the moment (from Sunday) but has gone down slightly. I used the other side this morning and went in slower and seems to be ok.

With regards to your dosing, are you using 0.2 ml from a 1ml/10iu vial? Also are you using 0.2ml every day or every other?

Thanks again


----------



## LDBM (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi All

I've tried a few different methods of injecting (slower, different areas around the stomach, angles ect) but I'm still getting the lumps. Any further advice at all?

Also, if it's staying localised because it's not dispersing is my body utilising it or is it going to waste?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

LDBM said:


> Thanks for the quick response. It's still there at the moment (from Sunday) but has gone down slightly. I used the other side this morning and went in slower and seems to be ok.
> 
> With regards to your dosing, are you using 0.2 ml from a 1ml/10iu vial? Also are you using 0.2ml every day or every other?
> 
> Thanks again


I was doing 0.2ml once a week which was 1000IU HCG

Just realized your talking about HGH rather than HCG


----------



## LDBM (Sep 3, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I was doing 0.2ml once a week which was 1000IU HCG
> 
> Just realized your talking about HGH rather than HCG


No problem, you've actually answered another question that I had for HCG. Were you using that as a preventative measure through your entire course? If so, once mixed were you just storing in the fridge in a syringe?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

LDBM said:


> No problem, you've actually answered another question that I had for HCG. Were you using that as a preventative measure through your entire course? If so, once mixed were you just storing in the fridge in a syringe?


Yes i was using it throughout to prevent shut down.

Sterile water you need to freeze once it's made up, bac water you ca keep for a month i believe.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm always getting lumps and they itch like fvck


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

LDBM said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm hoping you can give me some advice or enlighten me on your experiences. Previously I've used a Norditropin pen and injected 0.4mg (worked out against my bodyweight) into my stomach each day without any problems. I've recently switched (last week) to Kefei and have dosed it as 5iu every other day as recommended by my source. Does this dosage sound correct?
> 
> ...


Give it time, subQ injections often cause an irritable lump but go down after a few days.

Be patient, give it a rub now and then, you will be fine.


----------



## LDBM (Sep 3, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Give it time, subQ injections often cause an irritable lump but go down after a few days.
> 
> Be patient, give it a rub now and then, you will be fine.


Thanks. It's just that I'm getting them every time. I've started to stay closer to the skin and it's helping a bit although stings more as I go down the plunger.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I used to pin HCG and HMG into my stomach SQ with no problem, but when doing HGH I got pretty sore, hard lumps. These can be welts, a build-up of fluid or a reaction to the peptide. They're supposed to subside with time as your body gets used to the new substance, but mine never did so I switched to doing my GH shouts intramuscular. Problem solved.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

LDBM said:


> Thanks. It's just that I'm getting them every time. I've started to stay closer to the skin and it's helping a bit although stings more as I go down the plunger.


It will sting subQs are much fun at all, just try different spots, you can do it on your hips and thighs.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

try injecting at 45 degree angle on needle


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

injecting SubQ should not be painful(apart from the sight pain from sticking yourself with steel) or itchy if it is then you are having a reaction to the mixing solution or a binder in the GH or the GH is not 191aa

if it continues then jab IM or stop using it


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> injecting SubQ should not be painful(apart from the sight pain from sticking yourself with steel) or itchy if it is then you are having a reaction to the mixing solution or a binder in the GH or the GH is not 191aa
> 
> if it continues then jab IM or stop using it


Either any of the listed causes that Pscarb listed, either is real 191aa but the DIMMER (impurity) is high and cause this kind of effects. Many people try different reasons and explications to this effect but I've done a easy test: left my real 191aa GH mixed and outside the fridge for 1 month. After that I injected: itchy, red, bruised. Exactly the same effect that most people report when say their GH is giving them bad reactions. Impure / Damaged GH to be added on Pscarb list and there you have 99% of the possible causes.


----------



## LDBM (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey guys

Just an update on how it's going. I've stayed closer to the skin and am alternating sides each time, starting out wide and moving in towards the centre each time. All seems to be ok, no more lumps or stinging. Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

LDBM said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just an update on how it's going. I've stayed closer to the skin and am alternating sides each time, starting out wide and moving in towards the centre each time. All seems to be ok, no more lumps or stinging. Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


Glad to read this mate. I'd love to use GH, but I'm not a rich man!! :lol:

Btw, I've given you a positive rep, so the red bars in your avi are now green.


----------



## LDBM (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Glad to read this mate. I'd love to use GH, but I'm not a rich man!! :lol:
> 
> Btw, I've given you a positive rep, so the red bars in your avi are now green.


Thanks for the positive boost, glad to get rid of the red after my rookie error after just joining!

All in all the forum has been a positive experience and really appreciate everybody's help and advice!


----------

